# Adding herbs and spices to salads and soups?



## hermes14

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum and want to learn more about cooking, and in particular healthy cooking.

I am interested in adding herbs and spices to my food but I'm wondering if I could get some guidance on one question:

I eat many salads and soups, and with my current limited knowledge of herbs and spices, I believe that they can't be eaten raw (e.g., dried thyme, paprika, etc), is this indeed the case, do they need to be cooked? If so, then how would you recommend adding herbs and spices to salads and soups, since the former are not cooked, and the latter are brewed (rather than fried, and I thought that herbs and spices need to be fried to be edible)


Many thanks for the help!


----------



## Harry Cobean

hermes14 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and want to learn more about cooking, and in particular healthy cooking.
> 
> I am interested in adding herbs and spices to my food but I'm wondering if I could get some guidance on one question:
> 
> I eat many salads and soups, and with my current limited knowledge of herbs and spices, I believe that they can't be eaten raw (e.g., dried thyme, paprika, etc), is this indeed the case, do they need to be cooked? If so, then how would you recommend adding herbs and spices to salads and soups, since the former are not cooked, and the latter are brewed (rather than fried, and I thought that herbs and spices need to be fried to be edible)
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the help!


hi hermes,welcome to dc from manchester uk.you're right,most dried herbs/spices need to have the "rawness" cooked out of them either by frying if they are ground or dry pan roasting in the case of whole dried spice.i guess just a couple of exceptions are ground black pepper as a condiment & dried dill which can be mixed into mayo as an accompaniment to fish etc.but why only use dried?.raw,finely shredded fresh basil or coriander(cilantro)leaf work beautifully in a salad.a lot of fresh herbs like basil,coriander leaf,dill & thyme have quite a short "half life" when cooked & should be added towards the end of the cooking time for max flavour so are well suited to the gentler cooking of soups
good luck!


----------



## CraigC

Not sure what you mean by raw, but many dried herbs are used in salad dressings and fresh herbs are used in the salad itself. Spices are often used in their raw form as well. Many folks use paprika sprinkled on potato salad or deviled eggs. Dried oregano is shaken, as is, over Italian-American sandwiches. Soups can be hot or cold. Herbs and spices are used in both. I'll put fresh grated nutmeg on squash and potato soups.


----------



## Gravy Queen

I dont cook out dried herbs, I just add them straight into whatever dish I am using them in. Some dishes are cooked, some are not, for example I use dried oregano in a greek salad, I dont cook it out first. 

I only cook out whole spices, before grinding, such as cumin seeds, coriander seeds, that type of thing, this really brings them out and then you can grind them.


----------



## Andy M.

Most herbs are fresh or dried leaves and stalks of plants.  Dried herbs need to be rehydrated to release their flavor.  Most spices are seeds, berries and barks.  They need to be ground and often cooked with food to provide their flavor.

As was mentioned, fresh herbs work great uncooked.  Otherwise, the issue is getting the flavors from the dried herbs and spices.  They provide the best flavor when they have time to release their flavors. Roasting and grinding spices is the best way to maximize their flavors.


----------



## hermes14

I appreciate the advice guys  Now things are starting to make more sense about herbs and spices.

So am I correct in understanding that as long as the herbs and spices are grounded (rather than whole pieces of herbs and spices because it might not be pleasant chewing threw a whole piece of cinnamon or cloves, for example), it is possible to add them to any food without cooking them?  

Thanks


----------



## Andy M.

At least in some cases.  You already grind black pepper onto food at the dinner table.

If they are ground, they'll be edible sprinkled on food but may not be the best use.


----------



## hermes14

Cheers for the help!


----------



## Bacardi1

I add both fresh & dried herbs/spices "as is" to salads all the time. No reason not to. The only "prep" I might do is to rub them between my hands over the dish to release more of the oils.

The only time I would normally roast/toast dried spices (not herbs, SPICES - dried herbs would just get burnt if you tried to toast them) would be when cooking Indian cuisine, where spice mixtures are normally toasted to help bring out & meld the flavors for particular curries. For most other cuisines, it's not called for or necessary.

If spices like cinnamon, cloves, etc., are ground, there is absolutely no reason or necessity to cook them.


----------



## Andy M.

Bacardi1 said:


> ...when cooking Indian cuisine, where spice mixtures are normally toasted to help bring out & meld the flavors for particular curries. For most other cuisines, it's not called for or necessary...




I'd bet when making molés in Mexico, they toast the spices to get max flavor.  I frequently toast a ground spice to enhance its flavor if its been sitting for a while.  

Fact is, if toasting spices brings out their natural oils and therefore their flavor, it should be done regardless of cuisine.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I'd bet when making molés in Mexico, they toast the spices to get max flavor.  I frequently toast a ground spice to enhance its flavor if its been sitting for a while.
> 
> Fact is, if toasting spices brings out their natural oils and therefore their flavor, it should be done regardless of cuisine.



That's true - I've made moles and other Mexican sauces where dried chiles are toasted and then ground.

hermes14, as you've seen, there are a wide variety of ways to use fresh and dried herbs and spices. Experiment and learn what you like. It's all good


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

hermes14 said:


> I eat many salads and soups, and with my current limited knowledge of herbs and spices, I believe that they can't be eaten raw (e.g., dried thyme, paprika, etc), is this indeed the case, do they need to be cooked?



No, that is just completely wrong. As I type this I'm trying to come up with an example of a dried spice that cannot be used uncooked, or a fresh spice that can't be used dehydrated. Usually it's just a question of freshness of leaf spices and herbs vs. the stale taste of dried spices and herbs.

For example, all of these fresh spices and herbs can be added to salads: thyme, rosemary, mint, coriander (cilantro), basil, chili peppers (often sliced or minced), sage, oregano... and of course pepper... the list is endless.

Note that spices have differing strength depending on whether they are dried or fresh. Other spices are smoked or otherwise treated which can change their taste. Also note that many leafy herbs in flake form should be ground with mortar and pestle or at least rubbed between your hands to release the taste before using them. Note also that leafy or less processed herbs and spices are usually preferable to finely ground spices because their flavor will be better. This is why it's always preferable to buy peppercorns vs. buying ground pepper. Grind it yourself and the oils have less chance to evaporate, oxidize or degrade.

IMO salads can be transformed by use of fresh spices and herbs when used properly.


----------



## Claire

As you'll learn, here in DC, everyone has an opinion.  For my taste, dried herbs are best if put in when cooking, so that thy can be reconstituted, fresh are better put in the end (bay leaves being a big exception), when the fresh color and bright taste can be better appreciated.  

Spices, to me, are another ball of wax.  Sometimes sauteeing them in a bit of oil can bring out the flavor.  If you're making a long-cooking dish, though, it may not be necessary.


----------



## GLC

Two things to note about herbs. One is that the dried versions are very concentrated, far more potent by weight than the fresh. Take care not to use too much dried. 

The second is that different fresh herbs, if you want them to retain some visual presence in the dish, can tolerate different amounts of preparation. Some will become pretty much mush if chopped too fine. If you want the herbs to be seen, as well as tasted, chop it rather coursely, stopping before it loses its character. For instance, I generally want basil to be seen in tomato dishes and salads, so I just roll the leaves and slice them into thin strips. Other, like rosemary, when used as a fresh herb, are so tough that they should be as finely chopped as possible.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Dried versions can also be weaker, particularly the more powdered they are and the longer they've been on the shelf.

Leave that spice or herb in your kitchen cabinet long enough and it can lose most of its taste. I hazard a guess that most people don't even know how long it has been since they opened a spice/herb bottle. Since I began labeling date opened using a permanent marker I've sometimes found spices/herbs that I've had several years, way too long for them to have their original qualities.


----------



## GLC

Gourmet Greg said:


> Dried versions can also be weaker, particularly the more powdered they are and the longer they've been on the shelf.
> 
> Leave that spice or herb in your kitchen cabinet long enough and it can lose most of its taste. I hazard a guess that most people don't even know how long it has been since they opened a spice/herb bottle. Since I began labeling date opened using a permanent marker I've sometimes found spices/herbs that I've had several years, way too long for them to have their original qualities.



Yeah. That's true if they get old. I think that's a real consideration when considering buying dried when there's a regular source for fresh. The fresh herb seems expensive, but in terms of not using stale stuff, it's cheaper. Good news is the ones you rarely or never buy fresh, cloves, peppercorns, and cinnamon sticks, have four-year shelf lives in the bottle. Nutmeg, ground cinnamon, and turmeric, are generally used in things that you can predict your frequency of consumption and not buy more than two years worth. 

And since a lot of us are probably spice hoarders, they can be frozen to long extend their useful lives almost indefinitely. With some of the really good deals available on bulk spices, that's worth considering. 

But nothing beats a little culinary garden or herb pot.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

That would be the day that peppercorns ever went bad in my house! 

I use both dried and fresh. Depends on the dish, depends on availability of fresh and willingness of wanting to drive over and get some.


----------



## taxlady

GLC said:


> Two things to note about herbs. One is that the dried versions are very concentrated, far more potent by weight than the fresh. Take care not to use too much dried.
> 
> The second is that different fresh herbs, if you want them to retain some visual presence in the dish, can tolerate different amounts of preparation. Some will become pretty much mush if chopped too fine. If you want the herbs to be seen, as well as tasted, chop it rather coursely, stopping before it loses its character. For instance, I generally want basil to be seen in tomato dishes and salads, so I just roll the leaves and slice them into thin strips. Other, like rosemary, when used as a fresh herb, are so tough that they should be as finely chopped as possible.


If I am using dry rosemary, I grind it. I really don't like getting poked in the gums by those nasty little twigs.


----------



## FrankZ

GLC said:


> But nothing beats a little culinary garden or herb pot.



Until you need some some thyme and you realize it is pouring rain, and your umbrella is in the car...


----------



## Somebunny

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Until you need some some thyme and you realize it is pouring rain, and your umbrella is in the car...



Happened to me tonight,  I wanted fresh thyme, but didn't want to go out in the rain, so we went Thyme less.... Lol!


----------



## TATTRAT

Typically, what are referred to as "Fines Herbs" can be eaten raw, simply chiffonade, and toss into the mix. They tend to be lighter, and not as pungent. Also, easier on the digestive track.

Basil, Chervil, Lemon Balm, oregano, Thyme, Tarragon, marjoram, Parsley, Cilantro, chive, and I am sure I am missing a few can all be used fresh, and tossed into leafy greens as an enhancer.

A good rule of thumb: Fresh Herbs to finish, Dried herbs to start, meaning if you are using dried herbs, you add them while cooking to re-hydrate a bit, and wake up the bouquet. Fresh are added at the end as a garnish, and as something to awaken your sense of smell. 

If it looks tough and woody, like rosemary/whole sprigs of thyme/sage, think cooking. If it is light, and leafy, think finishing. . . except bay leaves. . don't eat fresh bay leaves, lol.


----------



## TATTRAT

Greg Who Cooks said:


> No, that is just completely wrong. As I type this I'm trying to come up with an example of a dried spice that cannot be used uncooked



Dried parsley. Almost every Chain Italian place under the sun uses it as garnish for the rim of a plate, of a sprinkle over bland looking pasta(like Fettuccine Alfredo). I want to slap whoever instilled this idea, but, it happens, and is common. Same with Oregano on "Garlic Bread". Many nincompoops seem to think that using dried oregano is fine as is.


----------



## CWS4322

TATTRAT said:


> If it looks tough and woody, like rosemary/whole sprigs of thyme/sage, think cooking. If it is light, and leafy, think finishing. . . except bay leaves. . don't eat fresh bay leaves, lol.


Because I have a potted bay tree (out in the summer, in during the winter months), I always use fresh bay leaves. I tend to use the same number as one would use re: dry bay leaves. I have not been able to find any information on the pros and cons re: fresh bay vs. dried. Anyone?


----------



## TATTRAT

CWS4322 said:


> Because I have a potted bay tree (out in the summer, in during the winter months), I always use fresh bay leaves. I tend to use the same number as one would use re: dry bay leaves. I have not been able to find any information on the pros and cons re: fresh bay vs. dried. Anyone?



They are just WAY powerful, that's why they are just used to perfume foods. Also, I know with the dry ones, legend has it they will really do a number on your guts.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> Because I have a potted bay tree (out in the summer, in during the winter months), I always use fresh bay leaves. I tend to use the same number as one would use re: dry bay leaves. I have not been able to find any information on the pros and cons re: fresh bay vs. dried. Anyone?



When we bought our house and started our herb garden over 20 years ago, a friend gave me this book - "The Complete Book of Herbs: A Practical Guide to Growing and Using Herbs." Our bay tree is now about 15 feet tall.

About bay leaves, the book says to use them dried, but within a few days of drying, to obtain optimal flavor. It also says that traditionally it was used to infuse hot water to make a tea to improve digestion and stimulate the appetite. 

I really love this book for information about herbs. It has large photos of all the parts (stems, leaves, flowers, seeds, roots, etc.), culinary and medicinal information, and how to cultivate and harvest them. It also has sample garden designs and crafts using herbs.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> Most herbs are fresh or dried leaves and stalks of plants.  Dried herbs need to be rehydrated to release their flavor.


I think this is a key phrase that was overlooked in this thread.

Dried herbs are merely the dried version of their fresh counterparts. They only need to be rehydrated with liquid. For salads, that liquid is the dressing. I always add dried herbs to the dressing, then let it sit in the fridge for an hour or two so the herbs are reconstituted and the flavors can develop.

On the other hand, fresh leafy herbs like basil, cilantro, or parsley can be chopped and added directly to the salad greens.

With woody herbs like rosemary or thyme, before adding them to dressing I grind them in a small mortar and pestle to break them down and release the oils that contain the flavor.

If you want to add spices like cumin or chipotle to a dressing, one trick is to very gently toast the spices in oil to infuse the oil with their flavor. Then let it cool and add the infused oil to your dressing (note that you may need to strain it first if it has a lot of big "bits" in it).


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> I think this is a key phrase that was overlooked in this thread.
> 
> Dried herbs are merely the dried version of their fresh counterparts. They only need to be rehydrated with liquid. For salads, that liquid is the dressing. I always add dried herbs to the dressing, then let it sit in the fridge for an hour or two so the herbs are reconstituted and the flavors can develop.
> 
> On the other hand, fresh leafy herbs like basil, cilantro, or parsley can be chopped and added directly to the salad greens.
> 
> With woody herbs like rosemary or thyme, before adding them to dressing I grind them in a small mortar and pestle to break them down and release the oils that contain the flavor.
> 
> If you want to add spices like cumin or chipotle to a dressing, one trick is to very gently toast the spices in oil to infuse the oil with their flavor. Then let it cool and add the infused oil to your dressing (note that you may need to strain it first if it has a lot of big "bits" in it).


+1


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> When we bought our house and started our herb garden over 20 years ago, a friend gave me this book - "The Complete Book of Herbs: A Practical Guide to Growing and Using Herbs." Our bay tree is now about 15 feet tall.
> 
> About bay leaves, the book says to use them dried, but within a few days of drying, to obtain optimal flavor. It also says that traditionally it was used to infuse hot water to make a tea to improve digestion and stimulate the appetite.
> 
> I really love this book for information about herbs. It has large photos of all the parts (stems, leaves, flowers, seeds, roots, etc.), culinary and medicinal information, and how to cultivate and harvest them. It also has sample garden designs and crafts using herbs.


I like using the bay leaves fresh...hmmm.


----------



## Claire

Since we all have different taste buds ... I have had bay trees over the years, and _to me_ bay leaves are the one herb that tastes stronger when fresh than when dried.  And you don't actually eat a bay leaf, so it pretty much goes into longer-cooked dishes, then is pulled out.  

When I was young, I lived in Germany, which is the first place I learned that you don't throw away the parsley garnish on your plate, you nibble at it after you're through eating, as a breath freshener.  

The first time I ate Indian food was in Hong Kong.  As we left the restaurant we were presented with three kinds of seeds.  I'm trying to remember what they were.  One was licorice-like, I'm pretty sure anice.  another I think was carraway.  I cannot remember what the third was.  But they were to both freshen the breath and aid in digestion.

I'll never forget that experience.  Hubby and I walked in (it was in a basement), and simply asked to be fed, we've never had Indian food.  Talk about an introduction to new spices!


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Indian and Sri Lankin foods are the spice gurus.  It could have been cardamom seeds you had as well they freshen your breath and aid digestion.  My favourite spice.  Experiment with fresh and dried herbs, mostly with spice they need to be toasted to release the oils before grinding and adding but there are always exceptions to this.  But spices and herbs are the backbone of cooking however u use them.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Claire said:


> The first time I ate Indian food was in Hong Kong.  As we left the restaurant we were presented with three kinds of seeds.  I'm trying to remember what they were.  One was licorice-like, I'm pretty sure anice.  another I think was carraway.  I cannot remember what the third was.  But they were to both freshen the breath and aid in digestion.


This mixture is called Mukhwas, and there isn't one standard recipe. Most contain fennel seeds, but anise, sesame, and sometimes even little candy pieces are included.


----------



## Claire

yeah, the first time I tried to cook Indian food, I bought the whole spices, toasted, etc.  but you're right, I'll bet the third spice given as a post prandial  thing was probably cardamom.  it was many years ago (i.e., Hong Kong was still a British colony).  I've cooked a few good Indian/Pakistani meals in my life since then.  Once I was visiting a friend who wanted his friend to cook him dinner, but lovely though the man may be, he does not shop.  I talked to the guy, and said, we're just going across the street.  He was rather impressed.  I just took him to my spice guy.  And, yes, the man made us an impressive curry-type dish (yes, I know the meaning, etc.)


----------

